# Sandusky River Walleye/White Bass Run



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

This goes out for those of you that live far away from fremont, if you need pics or an update on what is going on with the river, i will be more than happy to help ya out...i can go take some pics or something...i would just hate to see someone make a long trip out and find out the conditions are crappy...i was gonna start a daily thread with pics and updates for the river like they have for the maumee but i dont see to much demand/talk about it.


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd like to give the white bass a try


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

GMfish said:


> I'd like to give the white bass a try


thats my favorite time of the year....


----------



## jarrettz97 (Mar 1, 2009)

as much as I love walleye....Ive never once went to the run in the sand river....i live 10 mins from there and Ive just heard alot of bad things and losin a lot of tackle and people doin shady things....I'll just wait til end of this month and april and go out jiggin on the lake...smashin them rawreye!!! white bass though fishin is fun too do...especially if they are bitin....pretty much any color twister tail and your money....better be in a boat if you want real good success....i dont eat the fish jus like catchin em lol


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

cool man...i'd sure appreciate it...my name is marc by the way...and i wanna try both runs this year, being my 1st time and all. coming from cleveland, so any info is definately a plus.


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

BigMha said:


> cool man...i'd sure appreciate it...my name is marc by the way...and i wanna try both runs this year, being my 1st time and all. coming from cleveland, so any info is definately a plus.


just let me know when your planning on coming and i will keep updates in this thread...and if your looking for advice for the walleye run, i cant really help ya...this is my first year for that...but white bass i can help ya with...me and my buddy got like 70 in one day(about 4 hours) last year....we did that multiple times...


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

There is nothing like hitting a patch of white bass on an ultralite when it takes longer to get the fish off the hook than it does to catch them (and a little more fish flavor than walleye doesn't make them bad to eat, either).

Seemed like we caught them late in the year last year, Memorial Day weekend if I remember. Man, that seems like a long time from now.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks thechamp316! I really appreciate your effort. I did the 1.5-2 hour trip 2-3 times a week last year. Some of the time the river was blown out when I showed up. I was relying on the whitebass run report phone# that you could call.

I cant wait til it starts again. I use to leave right after work and sleep til sunrise and fish til noon then drive back and go to work. Same process over and over again.

I dont think white bass taste bad at all. It taste a lot like tilapia and the filets look like it too. It has a real mild taste to it.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

great idea im sure it would be very handy for the people who travel to get there.


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey all,

I fished both runs for years but for the last 5 years I lost touch and now I need to ask a few questions.

I found that the freemont run and the maumee run were not in sinc. Which starts first? and Fremonts run is shorter isn't it? I want to hit Freemont for walleye but last year when I came up, the water level was so low it wasn't easy to find holes with current. I used to live 2 hrs away but just moved within 5 miles of the maumee. This will be fun this year. 
Right now the Maumee is very high and very muddy. The first big run of fish should be happening right now and the fishing should start up good this week as the water goes down a bit.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Something I forgot to mention, Thechamp316, It would be greatly appreciated if you could give me a heads up on the walleye there in Freemont. It would be a bit of a drive but it is still closer than it used to be. 
And as far as a thread on the topic, I think we all could use something like that for the Sandusky river. I know I would have it in my bookmarks to check each time I log on. 

Being from central ohio, I know we allways wanted to head up to Fremont each spring but since gas went up, we cannot afford to take the chances we used to. I know those who live an hour or more away would love to see reports.

Even if you could drop me an email when its on I would appreciate it very much. Just take my username and put it at yahoo dot com. If you need any reports on Maumee I can do that.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I think everyone should go fish the Sandusky this spring.


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think it is a great idea as well.With the gas prices and living 2 hrs away it does make it very hard to make that choice to go up there to find the water is gone or too high.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe you guys should use this link to determine what the river will be like before traveling...

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/ri...,145224&data[]=all&submit=Make+my+River+Page!


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

im glad i will be able to help some of you...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

BFG what is good woter level for fishing


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I have a trip planned for the 27th and 28th of March. Could we have some updates on the river around then? I will be staying with a friend right outside of Fremont. Is that too early for the WB?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

yeah too early for the WB 
champ pm sent


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Is ODNR still as strict as they used to be up there? That's why I quit going up to Fremont. They just sucked all the fun out of it

Loweboat


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> I have a trip planned for the 27th and 28th of March. Could we have some updates on the river around then? I will be staying with a friend right outside of Fremont. Is that too early for the WB?


Yeah, like NSOF said...its too early...if im wrong someone correct me, but i believe the white bass dont show up until around the end of april, with the run going strong on mothers day...



NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> yeah too early for the WB
> champ pm sent


i appreciate the offer...and i will get back to you on that....



LoweBoat said:


> Is ODNR still as strict as they used to be up there? That's why I quit going up to Fremont. They just sucked all the fun out of it
> 
> Loweboat


yeah, they are definately out and about...i went 7 days straight last year and got asked to see my license every one of those days....


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I think I read somewhere that there was a giant caught at the tressel in Sandusky Bay last year, around 16lbs.?


----------



## walleye-wisperer (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah I seen the pictures of that last year.That thing was a real football.Close to a state record.Full of eggs.I just wonder how well they bite out there.


----------



## brownitsdown78 (Feb 17, 2009)

me and my friend went out to the sandusky river today , I had no sucess ,but my friend caught his first leagle walleye for the year. He had another one hook in the mouth, but the hook poped out.


----------



## jarrettz97 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh ya? where were u guys fishin at?? bank or wading? and also what was he using? I need to get over there soon


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

i'll bet it's pretty muddy, Im not sure if I want to try for walleye or just get the boat out and go to resthaven.


----------



## jarrettz97 (Mar 1, 2009)

lol true true....well were headin too resthaven on sunday if u wanna meet up with us there idontknow....lemme know bud! couple of us in the tourny are headin there....everyone is welcome if u guys wanna meet and smash some bass lol


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

i took two home yesterday, a buddy took one, and a guy down fron us got a limmit.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

My buddy just called and said they had a state record Walleye caught at 0900 this morning weighing a little over 19 pounds!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> My buddy just called and said they had a state record Walleye caught at 0900 this morning weighing a little over 19 pounds!


Theres no F-ing way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have yet to see it but it is a pretty reliable source


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Not saying your wrong but thats a freaking huge fish!!!!
If it is that sure will up the fishing pressure in the dusky


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> My buddy just called and said they had a state record Walleye caught at 0900 this morning weighing a little over 19 pounds!


Anyone confirm this "new record" or was it just somebody's wet dream?


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

When do you all think we'll start see white bass....I'm excited been waiting all year for this....everytime i look at the weather i they say snow is in the forcast i want to start crying...lol...lol


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Where was this fish caught,in the bay or river?I've been in the river the last 3 days and only saw 1 female.If it had been caught there I prolly would have heard the yelling and screamin.If it was me you prolly could have heard me in Fremont even if it was caught in the bay.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

BigQ said:


> When do you all think we'll start see white bass....I'm excited been waiting all year for this....everytime i look at the weather i they say snow is in the forcast i want to start crying...lol...lol


Mid-April....


----------

